# Pub CO2



## james3200 (29 Dec 2007)

My 5kg FE ran out in 5 weeks on my 800lt tank

I am looking into better diffussion, but first i am going to sort the supply out. From my research the best option i have found is from BOC gasses, welding supplies. They do a 34kg bottle which costs Â£6.90/month or Â£78 for the year in rental, & Â£21.38 to refil. 

I have been phoning around and cant find anyone in the london area to refil the FE, i got one offer of Â£25?? He also said there are only 3 centres in the UK that do it..? Anyway, even if i do pay Â£10 every 5wks, the 34kg route i think would be better.

Question is, does anyone know if standard regs, the one i have is the same type as in this thread would fit the pub style cylinders?

My LFS does not even have any co2 at the moment so cant even get my 500g refilled as a temp measure  

Thanks for any help


----------



## tgc (29 Dec 2007)

Ive got a pub cylinder on my tank and the reg fit on fine, asked at my local if they could "spare" a bottle and got it filled with a new valve fitted for Â£12, Â£6.50 to get it filled.

Cheers Tim


----------



## james3200 (29 Dec 2007)

Thanks Tim, will look into that aswel

Also found this company - http://www.londongases.co.uk/lgbeergas.php

Shall see what they can offer


----------



## sks (29 Dec 2007)

God, I must have been a mug all this time!!

I have a 2 kg Dennerle aluminum cylinder that I get refilled for Â£25 each time. I also have the larger 2.5 kg Dennerle steel cylinder that also gets refilled for Â£25 each time. Looks like I didn't shop around.  

And james a 6.5'x2'x2' tank is only about 700 litres and not 800. Also how can you waste 5 kg of CO2 in 5 weeks on such a tank? I could possibly be dosing my CO2 wrong since my 2 kg lasts about 6 months on my 300 litre tank.


----------



## james3200 (29 Dec 2007)

Yea your right, dont know why i keep saying 800lt, originally it was going to be around 800 as i was planning on a sump, keep forgetting lol In the first few weeks i was running really high co2 for 24hrs per day, 10 bubbles per second approx, so it ran out quick. I also tend to keep higher co2 levels, so it does tend to run out quicker. 6 months with 2kg on a 300lt tank is pretty good going


----------



## james3200 (5 Jan 2008)

Well after a few days i managed to get the co2 cylinder. In the end i used BOC gas in Morden Surrey, had to setup an account as you have to rent the cylinder. It costs me Â£6.90/month in rental, and Â£25 to refil when needed (il be claiming vat back), which hopefully wont be for a good 6 months with 34kg of co2   Word of warning, get a hand with it, weighs 99kg full   Got the cylinder in the warehouse and got a 20m run of co2 hose to the tank, think il be running all my tanks this way in the future, Â£15 for 500g cylinder at MA is a joke.

Im now adding a small ceramic or limewood airstone in the tank to get better diffusion also


----------



## sks (6 Jan 2008)

Good God, you got a 99kg cylinder?  They might as well give you it's own dedicated trolley as well.

I'm thinking of getting a 6.34 kg cylinder from the link you provided, I mean, why should I be paying Â£50 to refill 4.5 kg of CO2?


----------



## james3200 (6 Jan 2008)

The cylinder holds 34kg of co2, the cylinder itself empty weighs 65kg, so yea its 99kg full. The next size down was only 6kg of co2 which is not enough for me..


----------



## JamesC (6 Jan 2008)

sks said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of getting a 6.34 kg cylinder


If interested I get my CO2 from Maison Maurice in Bexleyheath - http://www.maisonmaurice.co.uk/. Initially it's a bit expensive as you have to buy the bottle but after that it's Â£15 + vat for 6.35kg refill. It's very easy for me as it's just up the road from me and I can get there and back in about 10 minutes. They are open on a saturday which makes things very convenient.

James


----------



## sks (6 Jan 2008)

JamesC said:
			
		

> If interested I get my CO2 from Maison Maurice in Bexleyheath - http://www.maisonmaurice.co.uk/. Initially it's a bit expensive as you have to buy the bottle but after that it's Â£15 + vat for 6.35kg refill. It's very easy for me as it's just up the road from me and I can get there and back in about 10 minutes. They are open on a saturday which makes things very convenient.
> 
> James



Thanks James, I'll give them a call tomorrow. Bexleyheath is quite convenient for me since it's on my station stop. When I switch over I'll now have Â£400 worth of redundant CO2 cylinders (but then again you got to remember that Dennerle could charge what they could charge because most of us were ignorant of what the industry was about).


----------

